# [Heisec] Neue Zahlen zu "Homepage-Überwachungen" durch das BKA



## Newsfeed (11 September 2012)

Das Bundeskriminalamt hat zwischen 2001 und 2008 in 38 Fällen auf der eigenen Webseite IP-Adressen von Besuchern gespeichert und ausgewertet sowie Polizeistellen der Länder in weiteren 138 Fällen Amtshilfe geleistet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

